# Is the Microsoft Exam 70-640 (Server '08) really that tough? A buddy failed 3-times!



## Jason_USA (Jul 22, 2010)

Exam: "(70-640) Windows Server 2008: Configuring Active Directory".


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

That's sort of a subjective question. If you studied, it shouldn't be all that difficult.


----------

